# sharpening jig for bowel gouge



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

This is the set up i made for sharpening roughing gouge and skews works ok for spindle gouges as well. Is there a jig I can use with this sander as it is. others I have seen involve an extended tool rest. and it is a pain to replace the tool rest every time I want to sharpen a tool. I looked at utube and every body uses a grinder.


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't like the sound of a bowel gouge.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If re-design your jig only have to move the V-block. Or look into making your own Ellsworth or Vari-grind jig so can adjust bevel angle. Ability to move the tool holder in & out essential for sharpening different turning tools. Ellsworth & Vari-grind jigs great for bowl & spindle gouges.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/32580797279033149/

Really not much out there for sharpening with a belt sander unless design your own jigs that work for you. Folks use both narrow & wide belt sanders to sharpen their tools. Might take a look at jigs made for Sorby sharpening system and see if that helps.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/93/4220/Robert-Sorby-Pro-Edge-Sharpening-System-6-Piece-Set

I used to free hand sharpen with my hand held belt sander mounted in homemade tool holder for short time until bought a bench grinder made some homemade tool rest & jigs before buying wolverine system. That was more than 20 years ago!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Several years ago, HorizontalMike and I both built jigs that can do what you want.

My system is long gone (got a Wolverine system as a retirement gift), but I think Mike is still using his. Here is his review: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3179


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

what I am doing know is rolling my gouges back and for it works so far, can I do the same with a bowl gouge. Can I use the jig I have in the picture or do I need an Ellsworth style jig. The review mike did is why I got the sander instead of a Grider, but to do it his way you would have to take off the extended tool rest to do skews and roughing gouges


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bowel gouge? Try Ex-Lax.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

is it relay that bad


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank Gerry! You beat me to the post… Today alone, I had to sharpen my 1/2in, and /34in. Versa Lathe Chisels, and my 7/8in gouge, before turning a couple of handplane knobs out of Honduran Rosewood (heavy/dense & hard). I spent less than a minute each doing so. After all these years I am still on my original twisted belt, and only my 3rd sanding belt (180-grit).

Karda, I used a piece of T-Track to make an extended adjustment tool holder. Works like a champ. BTW, you might consider ditching the disc sanding wheel for a buffing wheel too.

EDIT: I have gotten lazy and don't even set up the extended tool rest. It only changes my angle slightly and I don't notice anything different.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79723

HTH


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, Mike I have thought about a buffing wheel or something I can use for my carving tools but I can't get the wheel off, I had a hard time getting it on. could you explain more about the T Track


----------



## haskins (Jan 4, 2015)

I have the same sander, here is the set up I use, for the bowl gouge I have piece that it sticks out for a home-made
adjuster thing to sit on.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I've heard of bum gouge (bad information), but never bowel gouge. I guess it's got some deeper meaning.

Sorry, I just turned 50 and am still going on 15.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a winner Blake


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks, would slanting the sander make the jig work more like a grinding wheel


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Hi, Mike I have thought about a buffing wheel or something I can use for my carving tools but I can t get the wheel off, I had a hard time getting it on. could you explain more about the T Track
> 
> - Karda


Follow the link and scroll down to where it shows how I surface mounted the T-Track and dado'd the block to fit over it.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3179

You will also need something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Eazypower-81042-Adaptor-Thread-1-Pack/dp/B000BPOOII 
NOTE: I did this ~4yr ago, and if I recall correctly, I remember having to shim the motor adapter to get it to work. MacGyver style, as you will have to fabricate some of this.


----------



## RouteSixtySix (Jan 31, 2016)

> Don t like the sound of a bowel gouge.
> 
> - Bmezz


I needed a laugh this morning. :-D


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Mike that helps, but what is the motor adapter for


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Thanks Mike that helps, but what is the motor adapter for
> 
> - Karda


It changes a smaller smooth shaft INTO a larger threaded shaft that lets you mount a buffing/grinding wheel using washers and a nut.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't get the face plate off. It went on hard and there is no room to hold the edges to wiggle it unless I cut off the guard. is there a temporary adhesive that I can use on it, then I could use for honeing my carving knoives with 1500 grit paper


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The plastic guard is held on with screws. What you may have not noticed yet, is that the aluminum sanding disc is held on to the shaft with a 5/32in Allen set-screw. That set-screw has to be loosened in order to completely remove the plastic guard and sanding disc from the shaft.

You may be able to get to that set-screw without trying to remove the plastic guard. However I remember to screws holding that guard to the pulley cover. That set-screw should be sticking out behind the plastic guard. You MAY (if I remember correctly) have to remove the pulley cover to gain access to the set-screw. You cannot completely remove it, but move it as far off as you can, in order to get at the set-screw.

After you loosen the set-screw, I think you will be surprised at how easy things come apart at that point. Good luck… and remember to take cell phone pictures of your progress…


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I removed the set screw from the face plate and if I remember right the screw that hold the guard on are in back of the face plate. could I make a wheel puller to get it off


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You have me a bit confused. Sounds like you used a BFH (Big ********************in' Hammer) to install it in the first place. Personally, WITHOUT claiming/accepting any responsibility, I would work on building/expanding a wedge between the pulley and the sander arbor/set-screw(after loosening of course). At this point, you need to start channeling MacGyver. Once removed, the rest should be easy…

You have the tools, the information, and the gumption to make this work. Go for it and keep us posted. Keep us posted…


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't use a big ********************in hammer, but I did have to sand out the hole some so it would slip on the shaft. I don't use the big hammer I just hit a lot harder with a small one.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

That looks more like a roughing spindle gouge which is used for spindle work.

What Blake is using is what is used for making the Irish Grind and using the Wolverine Vari-Grind Attachment

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142614&Category_Code=

I have the whole setup and would not go without it or doing it by hand anymore. They work great and I am sure you can adapt it to yours quite easy since I had the sanding at one time before I got the CBN wheel

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142619&Category_Code=


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> I didn t use a big ********************in hammer, but I did have to sand out the hole some so it would slip on the shaft. I don t use the big hammer I just hit a lot harder with a small one.
> - Karda


Karda,
Not trying to offend. I have an entire big zip-lock bag full of the extra HF parts, and there are NO broken/deformed parts, etc. from my conversion. Just trying to assist. There does come a point where the OP has to take ownership in the undertaking and the trying to "solve" what their own needs expect/need. I have done what I can, other than doing it for you.

You now, have the tools and knowledge to do this, and I wish you success. Keep us posted… And remember to image your progress…


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

sorry to offend I was just being a smart ass as usual it was mis understood. I appreciate everbodys help and yes you have given me a lot of information and now i just fiddle until I can get something to work. Thanks mike


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

got the face plate off, made a wheel puller, should have thought of that first. Thanks mike


----------

